# Horned cow



## Shep (Aug 8, 2002)

I have an 18 month old heifer that we got too late to dehorn. We are considering having a vet come out and de-horn her, but right now the finances are a bit tight. We want to put her in the pasture with other cows, but I'm afraid that she will possibly gore someone. 

Question: Are there such things as "horn protectors?" and if so does anyone know where to get them?

Thanks so much! 

Shep


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Tennis balls glued on with gorilla glue will protect others from her horns. It will look goofy but it will work.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

18 months is still an "underling" in the herd. Unless she is an aggressive individual, she will still be low in the pecking order, horns or no. Just tip her horns and call it good. If she has a normal disposition, no one is in danger.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

I have Scottish Highlands They are considered long horns. If you are mindful of the fact she has horns there is no reason to dehorn her. Horns also help to keep her cool. The worst I have gotten from one of ours is a bruise because she turned her head and my hand was in the way. That and they help defend against coyotes and wolves and dogs and any other predators you may have. You can have them tipped every so often. Or get her used to being handled and do it yourself with a rasp file it blunt. But she will sharpen it again.But we leave ours just the way they are.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Why not cut them off yourself? That's what we always did. A cow with "good" horns will usually get to the point of hooking other cows, trying to get them o move away from the food. The worst damage will be to the udder or the vulva, both soft flesh areas the horn can stab easily.

If you don't have a stanchion you can hold her in it will be difficult to do, but all it takes is baling twine wrapped tightly around the base of the horns to cut off the circulation and then a fast arm with a hack saw and you're done. Leave the baling twine on when you are done. It's a mean job but so is the hooking she'll do to other cows.

If you don't want to go that far, you can cut off the tips of the horns, making a blunt end on them. This isn't as good as taking them off, because they will still go after other cows, but it will take care of a lot of the damage they can do because they'll no longer be able to stab through flesh. If you do this, it's like trimming dogs' toenails because you are not cutting into the quick. There's no blood.

Bear in mind that no matter how tame your cows are, that they are large animals with a super strong neck that can hurt you with horns even by mistake. If you ask any number of old farmers about horn injuries, you'll hear stories of people who were hurt pretty bad by them. And the reason I say "old farmers" is because nowadays most people routinely dehorn.

I have cows with horns now and was noticing just this past month hook damage being done. Mine are beefers now and I'm rarely around them on foot so I'm not concerned with my own safety like I was when I was milking. But I am also breeding to Angus right along now, and the herd is about half polled at this point.

I know some people like horns for the looks, and for the "naturalness" of it, but don't ever forget they are there to make damage to other animals easier.

Jennifer


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

In all the years that we've had horned cattle, only one time has there ever been a problem. Even then the vet said it wasn't horns. When the cows fought at the bale of hay, one was butted, not gored and it was just in the right place to rupture the diaphragm and collapse her lung.

The head butts are much more dangerous than the horns.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

No feet are far more dangerous than horns will ever be. Get kicked with both rear feet see how long it takes to get back up. I have seen dairy farmers spend weeks in ICU after being kicked or stomp and they dehorn. I have seen Angus turn tractors over. And they are polled. So large livestock are dangerous no matter what you do Just keep you wits about you and you will be as safe as you can be.


----------



## RebeccaJ (Oct 14, 2005)

I am not sure how many cows you have but I have 4 dairy and they all have horns. If they bother you or you think they might be aggressive we bought Kongs (dog toys) and slathered the horn with gorilla glue and stuck them on.....she went to auction anyway because when she couldnt use her horns she used her feet....I like my ribcage the shape it is thanks...I agree with the others, the headbutts and feet are more worrisome than horns. Besides with my Jersey cow, I can use them to make her backup, since she is a bit more pushy than anyone else.


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

That and if one gets to aggressive with her horns. That's the one you eat! Problem soved.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Please do not consider just sawing off the cow's horns like one poster suggested. In my opinion that is a cruel and inhumane thing to do. And I'm sorry, the comments about damaging udders and vulvas is just plain fear mongering. These things just do not commonly happen.

We have a large herd of cows and have for many years. About a third of the current herd have horns. Like Paul said above, we've never had a horn related injury in the herd. It's instinct for horned animals not to injure their herd mates. It'd be a little hard for the herd to survive if they went around goring each other, now wouldn't it? It absolutely goes against their survival instinct to injure one another. An accident could happen or you could have some kind of rogue cow I guess but those things would very be rare. The horned animal may put on a show of using it's horns but I guarantee you 99 percent of the time will not injure a herd mate. It's all about dominance and that is a mental thing.

If you must get horns removed at least have the vet do a nerve block before removing them. How would you like someone to restrain you and saw off your arm without any pain control? I've seen adult cows go into shock from having horns sawn off, so yeah, it does hurt a little. I know they're just animals, but I think we owe it to them to be good stewards.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Out of all the cattle I've owned, only one was polled and one was dehorned. All the rest were or are horned. There has never been a problem with horns.

Same with my goats. 100% horned.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Horn weights. 18 months is a little late but if you can find some heavy ones they should still work. Horn weights screw on to the horns and cause them to grow downward. Think of the classic Hereford with horns turned downward. This look is achieved with horn weights. Downward curved horns are less dangerous and greatly diminish the chance of the cow becoming a "herd bully".


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I have to agree with Cliff 100%. Sawing a horn off like that is like sawing off your arm. Unless that cow is ultra aggressive, it wont be an issue. Our herd is mostly horned. The polled ones run the show. With the exception of some scratches here and there, we have never had a horn injury. I've been whacked a couple times because they were in my space bubble and turned quickly, but it wasn't aggression.

Burning the buds at birth is one thing, but sawing them off as an adult is cruel.


----------



## Valmai (Sep 29, 2004)

Saw the horns off, without any pain relief, yeah right! If she wasn't before that she sure as h3ll will be out to get you afterwards! Sorry but that is barbaric. Before animal welfare laws were dragged into the 20th century over here you used to see a lot of one horned cattle. the farmer would manage to cut one horn off but could never get close enough to have a go at the 2nd horn. I have a 20 year old cow with horns, she uses them to enforce her domination but has never injured me or her paddock mates with her horns. Her feet on top of my feet is a whole other story.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I'm another one who doesn't get concerned about horns, either in relation to my own health or the health of my other stock. All my milking cows have their horns and they are never used to gore anything at all. 

However, there is one thing I have noticed over the years and that is space. All my cattle are paddocked 12/12 rather than barned but when I have to yard them for drenching, copper, TB testing etc., I do have to be careful. The same cows that graze together amicably every day of the year can get nasty when they are crowding each others space. So I put three up the race (shute), three into the leading pen, three into the pen behind it and three into the pen behind it. The balance go into the holding yard next to the cattle yards. This give them enough space so they don't start knocking each other about. It's superficial rather than "killing" but who needs the agro when working stock. Not only that, I can relate to it. I hate people crowding my space and standing over me when having a conversation. 

Jennifer, I'm sorry but I have to agree with others in that cutting off the horns of a mature animal is not the go. Unlike fingernails, hooves or hair, they are not nerveless tissue. They are full of nerves and blood vessels and are very much alive. More than one person has lost a good beast to thoughtless dehorning practices.

I find it interesting that little research appears to have been done of why cattle have horns given that they are a "live" part of their body. Or why some breeds, such as the Angus, are polled. There is a general idea that they are a protection measure and that is probably true but I feel there is much more involved than that. Any ideas to those that I might already have? 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Polled is a mutation as I understand it. It is interesting how some of the breeds have had a "miracle mutation" to have polled fullbloods just when it is the most opportune. (insert tongue in cheek)

Research showed that horned cattle were bruising each other in the trucks and during confined handling, causing waste and cutouts on the meat. Over the entire industry this accounted for a LOT of waste and a lot of money lost.

Personally I like the look of horns except the ones that are extreme, like longhorn, watusi, and the herefords whose horns would grow into their heads if left alone. The breed we raise have horns, and back in France they are used as a "halter", loop a rope around the horn bases to lead and tie, very practical. But the commercial market discounts for horns, and lots of people like the OP are scared of horns, so polled or dehorned it is.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Ronney, I'm assuming that your cows are grazed year round. Horns are not an issue with grazing but when you are feeding hay they can be a serious issue. A cow with a bad set of hooks will dominate the hay line and can often turn aggressive towards people.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

The dominant cows whether horned or not eat hay first, the others wait their turn. We like to unroll the hay anyway. 

Tink, in my lifelong experience with cows, cows with horns do not "often turn aggressive towards people." In fact the only horned cows I've been around that have ever caused problems for people were the horned Jersey bulls dad used to keep when I was a kid. And they would've been aggressive with or without horns, Jersey bulls are just crazy no matter what.

I've had cows who were extremely protective mothers, like longhorns, shake their heads at me if I get too close to their baby though. But longhorns do that horns or not, and they'll knock you down and stomp you horns or not  A lot of not getting hurt with cows is just knowing your cows and breed tendencies and just plain paying attention to what you're doing.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

MO_cows said:


> Polled is a mutation as I understand it. It is interesting how some of the breeds have had a "miracle mutation" to have polled fullbloods just when it is the most opportune. (insert tongue in cheek)


You are so right!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Cliff, how many cows have you met? I've met literally hundreds of thousands of them. I Have worked in feedlots and spent 2 years working on a horned Hereford ranch in Montana.

If you haven't seen a cow turn bad by bad horns it is just because you haven't seen enough cows. The ranch used horn weights but it always seemed that a few would get missed and they would grow a lovely set of meat hooks. These cows always became the most aggressive. I have the scars to prove it.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

tinknal said:


> Cliff, how many cows have you met? I've met literally hundreds of thousands of them. I Have worked in feedlots and spent 2 years working on a horned Hereford ranch in Montana.
> 
> If you haven't seen a cow turn bad by bad horns it is just because you haven't seen enough cows. The ranch used horn weights but it always seemed that a few would get missed and they would grow a lovely set of meat hooks. These cows always became the most aggressive. I have the scars to prove it.


Well I don't guess I've met as many as you but I've seen more than most  Most years since I was a boy I've had anywhere from 30 to 80 at a time. Those were all in large pasture natural situations though, maybe that makes a difference. I have dealt with aggressive cows, crazy cows etc but it never seemed to have any connection to their horns. For instance a few years back we got rid of all the crazy Charolais.

How many with horns have you seen purposely gore another cow in it's own herd, where you know it was purposeful and not a freak accident? Scratches don't count. I'm talking life threatening injuries. And not counting things like a strange bull getting in with a bull and his herd. I know it does happen but it's very rare. A sane cow will not purposely badly injure a herdmate.

BTW if you've seen cows "often" get aggressive with humans because they have horns, something was wrong with the management or the bloodline imo. Yes you can get a rogue, but often? No.


----------



## Shep (Aug 8, 2002)

Wow! Thank you all for your responses! She is definately NOT herd boss (her grand mother is) and I'm pretty sure that when we put her in the pasture with Grammy, Grammy will rule! I was concerned that when Grammy throws her head at the yearling (to get her away from the feed of course) she might catch her eye or something on the horns. We considered cutting the horns ourselves, but a friend of mind did theirs and they said "never again." It was messy and the animal was in pain. Also I don't want to cause her to have a bad personality (right now she is pretty sweet.. been hand raised). The tipping suggestion might be an option as well as the tennis balls (do they make glow-in-the-dark ones?), but the horn weights are intriguing. Never heard of them before so I just might check into them. Any ideas where to obtain them?

Again, thank you all for your responses and input!!!

Shep


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Shep cows are very aware of where the tips of their horns are. Random injuries are pretty uncommon. Lol and the other cows are aware of where they are too, not likely that a cow will impale it's eye on another's horn


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

A number of places carry horn weights (Valley Vet, Livestock Concepts); approx. $20 a pair for the smallest size.

Be aware that the horns will grow for many years and what you will need to watch out for is horns that are growing in toward the animal's face. Then you will probably need to tip them (blunt cut off the ends) which can be done in a headgate with OB wire saw; just a couple of inches off probably won't bleed, but it WILL smell bad.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 6, 2012)

Cows and other animals have had horns or antlers for thousands of years. If they were a problem then the species would not have survived. In every thing you are going to get a bad apple. When that happens, take it out of the barrel and eat it. Our cattle always had horns and the only instance was one pushing my dad in the back because he wanted some grain. Dad got mad and kicked the steer in the leg. He really showed that steer who was boss because in the process, he broke his big toe.

Horns are also another usable part of the animal other than just a hood ornament.

Removing horns is more of a human fear emotion that something may go wrong. Most would call those people pessimists but I call them optimists. They are positive something will go wrong.

A buddy has highlanders and I have seen them scratching their ass with the horns. It is natural, leave them on.

Besides, when you end up opening a wound on purpose, that is an avenue for infection to enter the body.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Having a cow without horns is a 'man convenience'. Horned animals are not the big deal most people make it out to be. Yes, cows on the hay line fight and pick at each other, but it has nothing to do with horns. Cows in an un natural confined operation with horns will cause issues with meat damage, but those animals were never meant to be in that sort of living arrangement to begin with. 
In my experience, angus are the breed to watch out for. I would never have them, and they have no horns, yet black and polled are what bring the most money. Makes no sense, IMO. I sold every cross bred black bull calf born here this spring for top dollar. Now we have 4 red and white heifers just coming into weaning and I can't seem to sell them to save my life. Sheesh!
Dairy bulls are the other guaranteed aggressive ones, and it has nothing to do with horns.

As far as your cow goes, as long as she knows you are her boss, the horns should be a non issue. Grammy controls her, you control grammy, the end.


----------



## Ruralnurse (Jun 23, 2011)

When I was a kid we had a Hereford cow that had horn weights on when she was younger before we got her. One must have come off because she had one beautifully curved down horn and one that stuck out. She was never aggressive with us at all. In fact we milked her and she had only ever been a range cow but had tons of milk. 

But when dogs got near the fence when she had a new calf she knew to use that horn that stuck out. She could maneuver it right through the fence and hook the dog that was barking at her calf. She would have been able to protect her calf in the wild I think.

Ruralnurse


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

If you look through the record books angus have horns it is a mutation. There are still to this day horned angus in scottland and the us. I know a man He has a reg. herd of angus he has a cow when bred to a certain bull of his she produces a calf with horns everytime. He also has a cow when bred to a certain bull produces a red calf (bull and cow are black) so polled to polled not always equal polled and black plus black sometimes equals red. And I don't think there is such a thing a pure bred angus in the us anymore they may call them that but not 100% angus anymore.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 6, 2012)

Besides, if something were to happen, it is easier to throw one with horns than one without.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Cliff said:


> BTW if you've seen cows "often" get aggressive with humans because they have horns, something was wrong with the management or the bloodline imo. Yes you can get a rogue, but often? No.


"Often" may not be the right term. Bear in mind that these were range cows and there were a lot of them. It may only occur in one out of a hundred but that means in a herd of a thousand head you had 10 of them. 90% of their handling came from the back of a horse so it wasn't really that big of an issue.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

tinknal said:


> Ronney, I'm assuming that your cows are grazed year round. Horns are not an issue with grazing but when you are feeding hay they can be a serious issue. A cow with a bad set of hooks will dominate the hay line and can often turn aggressive towards people.


Tink, don't run away with idea that NZ doesn't get a winter:grin: It certainly does and while my cows may still be grazing they are fed out hay on a daily basis during the winter months so there is a hay line with horned, dehorned (bought in cows) and occasionally, polled cattle. The herd matriarch will dominate but with the best will in the world she can't control the whole line of hay and by the 3rd day of feeding out she has learnt (again) that by running up and down the line she ends up being the only one going hungry and settles for eating one patch of hay at a time. 

While I can appreciate that horned cattle in a station/ranch situation is not a good option paricularly when it comes to yarding (see my post above), there is really no reason why it isn't doable in a homesteading/lifestyle block situation coupled with a bit of common sense. 

Cliff is quite right, cattle know exactly the length and breadth of their horn spread. I note that when I get the cows in from the yard for milking and have to turn them they will deliberately duck their head so as to miss me or other cows as they turn. And I frequently watch a funny little scenario with Honey, my 16 year old cow. I milk through a walk-through cowshed but now and again I back the cows out because they will be going into the paddock behind. Honey backs out and starts to turn too soon which mean she catches her horns around the milk lines. She pulls her horns out, straightens up then backs out another foot or so before attempting to turn again. She knows exactly where her horns are, where the milk line is and doesn't want it wrapped around her head (and nor do I).

But, at the end of the day, horns are a personal choice. As LFG said, dehorning is a "man convenience" and unfortunately it boils down to a numbers game - the more cattle there are and the more confined their living space is, the more of a problem they are going to become. 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Ronney said:


> The herd matriarch will dominate but with the best will in the world she can't control the whole line of hay and by the 3rd day of feeding out she has learnt (again) that by running up and down the line she ends up being the only one going hungry and settles for eating one patch of hay at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my experience the herd witch doesn't run the line, she just stakes out an overly large portion of it and camps there.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

tinknal said:


> "Often" may not be the right term. Bear in mind that these were range cows and there were a lot of them. It may only occur in one out of a hundred but that means in a herd of a thousand head you had 10 of them. 90% of their handling came from the back of a horse so it wasn't really that big of an issue.


Tink, I agree wholeheartedly except for one thing. The horse. Saw a good horse gored in the belly by a cow, not a pretty sight.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow..some pretty harsh statements *"A cow with "good" horns will usually get to the point of hooking other cows, trying to get them to move away from the food." *

We have horned Dexters. When our herd was at its largest numbers..they were all horned but 1. Petunia of WiseAcres had been dehorned and we brought her into our horned herd. She had also been a herd queen and was looking to conquer high status in our herd too. 

She took on all takers..horns against the one dehorned cow. LOL...Not one HORN GOUGE took place. No, they went head to head and placed their horns on the outside of her head and pushed. Petunia however..played dirty. She would ram an animal in the side..she had the potential to do more harm than the head to head horned girls. 

Can someone accidentally get hurt with a horn? Of course, the same can be said for getting butted, kicked or stepped on by any of them. I doubt that there are too many "feedlot" horned animals. That's why they do not sell well at sale barns. 

If there are 10 gouge/horn related injuries out of a thousand..how many injuries are there from normal head butting (no horns) and rowdying around? I bet that number is equal or better.

I suspect that if MANY animals are getting hurt in one specific area of horned cattle..one might need to look at genetics and personality/behaviors and change the lines being used.

If one of these Dexters opts to smack us with a horn..you can bet your wallet that she/he would do it without horns. They just don't equate horns with doing evil .. except in cases of dogs/coyotes. We are tickled to have horned animals..goats and cows because they have and will continue to protect our livestock. 

And while we're at it..I'm one that believes in the unpopular theory that horns help cool the animal. Whether goat or cow..if it "came" with horns..they are not going anywhere. There are always cows and goats without horns for sale. I don't want people to buy our horned Dexters and remove the horns after they get them home. It goes against our beliefs and our wishes for the animals future. BUT, some have been dehorned and that's the way of it. 

I wouldn't dehorn her. IF I had a dehorned cow..I would trade her for yours just so you didn't dehorn her. But I don't.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

tinknal said:


> In my experience the herd witch doesn't run the line, she just stakes out an overly large portion of it and camps there.


Yes, and this happens but not hard to sort - you spread the hay line out, like way out and then try and watch her try and dominate it. With the best will in the world no one cow can dominate hay spread over 250 metres of ground. I've done this in the past and it rapidly puts paid to a matriarch camping or running the hay line. 

Farming and stock management is never static, one changes things to suit the situation.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Ronney said:


> Yes, and this happens but not hard to sort - you spread the hay line out, like way out and then try and watch her try and dominate it. With the best will in the world no one cow can dominate hay spread over 250 metres of ground. I've done this in the past and it rapidly puts paid to a matriarch camping or running the hay line.
> 
> Farming and stock management is never static, one changes things to suit the situation.
> 
> ...


Well, of course. The rare occasions we fed hay we would start the bale on the top of a hill and just roll it out. Usually they just got cake, dribbled out of a shovel from the back of a pickup.


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

We have an assortment of breed but the horns do not seem to make a differance in who is in charge. The smallest cow with out horns eats first she runs the show. We have jersey, highland, angus and herfords in the 30 that we keep and there are holstein, galloway,gelvey also in the herd during the summer when there are about 60 animals the horned ones do not seem to use them on the others.


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

They typically use horns for defense. I would bet the horse either bit or kicked the cow and they didn't like it.But it's the cows fault Horse's don't do anything wrong.( like biting, kicking , rub you off on a tree or fence.)


----------



## Maria (Apr 24, 2003)

3 of my 4 cows have horns. The polled one is so dangerous to humans that she's going in the freezer as soon as her calf can be weaned. The others' temperments range from shy to lovable.

Horns are just an accessory- they don't have anything to do with personality.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

nosqrls said:


> They typically use horns for defense. I would bet the horse either bit or kicked the cow and they didn't like it.But it's the cows fault Horse's don't do anything wrong.( like biting, kicking , rub you off on a tree or fence.)


Horses are used to work cattle, that is when horns are an issue. A good cow horse can generally avoid it until you get a cow that goes nuts, which occasionally happens while you are working them. I've had horses get hooked while working cattle. Fortunately none got injured.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

nosqrls said:


> They typically use horns for defense. I would bet the horse either bit or kicked the cow and they didn't like it.But it's the cows fault Horse's don't do anything wrong.( like biting, kicking , rub you off on a tree or fence.)


Not sure of your experience with cattle, but have you ever dealt with a crazy old range cow that it takes cowboys on horses to rope her and drag to a corral, where she can be treated by a vet, or loaded for shipping? Otherwise the problem cow can be taken care of with a .30-.30 winchester, safer for both horse and cowboy.:shrug:


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

Your Forcing a scared injured animal to due something it does not want to do. And you wonder why it defends itself! Think about it! I have sat and watch horse's when fed in a group they bite and kick each other. When you feed cow's and horse's together a horse bites a cow and it will poke it with it's horn's. It so happens a horse's gut is right in line with it's horn's. It is going to happen and too many times the cow takes the rap for it.


----------



## Sparkie (Aug 16, 2012)

tinknal said:


> Horses are used to work cattle, that is when horns are an issue. A good cow horse can generally avoid it until you get a cow that goes nuts, which occasionally happens while you are working them. I've had horses get hooked while working cattle. Fortunately none got injured.


So wouldn't that be aggression towards horses, not human aggression like you said before?


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

"Working" cattle from horseback makes you a predator of the cattle. You and the horse. The cow tries to flee, but if it can't, will defend itself.

Cattle aren't by nature predisposed to being pushed around.

Cowboys would prefer to work cattle without horns. Duh! However, so would coyotes and cougars. Double duh!


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

No matter what excuses are made for the cow, on a working beef cow ranch we prefer polled or dehorned cows. It's good management. And, in this part of the world, when a bunch of feeder calves go through the sale ring they are discounted for having horns, just as they are if still uncut bulls.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Sparkie said:


> So wouldn't that be aggression towards horses, not human aggression like you said before?


I'll tell ya what sweetie. Find yourself a big herd of cows, and some cowboys. Ask them which cows are "aggressive towards horses" and then go and try and pet those cows..............


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Have you ever seen those pictures of the tiny little Dexter standing beside the huge Holstein? That's the same difference between large scale beef cattle ranchers and homesteaders.

There is no set of rules that are right for both groups. Dairymen are another mindset.


----------



## Sparkie (Aug 16, 2012)

tinknal said:


> I'll tell ya what sweetie. Find yourself a big herd of cows, and some cowboys. Ask them which cows are "aggressive towards horses" and then go and try and pet those cows..............


Well that wasn't very nice, I was just joking with you.


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

ksfarmer said:


> No matter what excuses are made for the cow, on a working beef cow ranch we prefer polled or dehorned cows. It's good management. And, in this part of the world, when a bunch of feeder calves go through the sale ring they are discounted for having horns, just as they are if still uncut bulls.


Excuse I'm not making excuses. I am stating fact. If you can't except that tuff.
But don't call an animal crazy or stupid for dong something you don't like. It is just trying to protect itself. Just do what you want for your ranch. OK.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Leave them on. The guys at the slaughterhouse will saw them off before she gets to the killing floor. if she goes through a livestock auction, the guys that unload the trucks will snap them off before she goes through the sale. Makes a bloody mess, but buyers don't want horns on cattle that will be loaded into a semi trailer.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

nosqrls said:


> Excuse I'm not making excuses. I am stating fact. If you can't except that tuff.
> But don't call an animal crazy or stupid for dong something you don't like. It is just trying to protect itself. Just do what you want for your ranch. OK.


 :cow: Cows are like some people. Some are crazy, some are stupid.


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

Your welcome for that right to call somebody crazy or stupid. My dad always said not to get in a battle of wits with a *Unarmed Opponent*.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

My backyard dexter was a bottle baby and has a bad habit of rubbing her head on me every time I go out to handle her. Believe you me I am GLAD she was dehorned (by a vet) before I got her.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

haypoint said:


> if she goes through a livestock auction, the guys that unload the trucks will snap them off before she goes through the sale.


Now THAT sounds inhumane.:nono: Yet another point for home grown beef and on farm processing.


----------



## Sparkie (Aug 16, 2012)

Dusky Beauty said:


> My backyard dexter was a bottle baby and has a bad habit of rubbing her head on me every time I go out to handle her. Believe you me I am GLAD she was dehorned (by a vet) before I got her.


Don't allow cows to do that to you, even cute little calves, it can make for problems later.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

nosqrls said:


> Your welcome for that right to call somebody crazy or stupid. My dad always said not to get in a battle of wits with a *Unarmed Opponent*.



:fussin: :catfight: :runforhills:


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Dusky Beauty said:


> Now THAT sounds inhumane.:nono: Yet another point for home grown beef and on farm processing.


It was intended to sound inhumane. The facts are what they are. Do your cattle a favor and get those horn buds off when they are calves, so this won't have to happen to your cattle.
When you utter, "....but I think horns are cute", promise yourself that your cattle will never leave the farm, for the cattle's sake.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Dusky Beauty said:


> My backyard dexter was a bottle baby and has a bad habit of rubbing her head on me every time I go out to handle her. Believe you me I am GLAD she was dehorned (by a vet) before I got her.


There are two factors at work here.

One is the fact that she's a bottle baby, which makes her more familiar with you and may lead her to consider you as an equal. You have to work hard to establish and maintain your Alpha position with her.

Another factor is the common practice that all calves have of rubbing their head against you and other cattle to establish position in the herd. It is a way of dominating you. You want to discourage this. Possibly carry an "authority stick" to push against her nose when she tries it. Possibly use a 3-fingered slap on the nose to make her back off.

You don't have to be forceful. Cattle are herd animals and can accept their position in the herd quite readily, they just need to know where it is. Show her that you are the Alpha. That's what she's trying to do to you when she rubs her head on you.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

haypoint said:


> Leave them on. The guys at the slaughterhouse will saw them off before she gets to the killing floor. if she goes through a livestock auction, the guys that unload the trucks will snap them off before she goes through the sale. Makes a bloody mess, but buyers don't want horns on cattle that will be loaded into a semi trailer.


Animals can get horns busted or the horn caps knocked off being handled or just living. There has been a post or two on this board about an animal being a bloody mess from a knocked off horn cap. BUT I KNOW OF NO AUCTION THAT WOULD DELIBERATELY SNAP OFF AN ANIMALS HORNS. How would you snap off a horn any way, any I've took off had to be cut off?

Animal Rights groups love ignorant dribble such as this it just fuels their imaginations to make up bigger lies.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

genebo said:


> There are two factors at work here.
> 
> One is the fact that she's a bottle baby, which makes her more familiar with you and may lead her to consider you as an equal. You have to work hard to establish and maintain your Alpha position with her.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the tip! I've been wanting to correct this habit that her previous owners let her carry on but haven't been sure how to do it. I've been raising my voice; "NO" and shoving her away. Works on a dog--- but she hasn't been getting the message
This is absolutely _not an acceptable habit_ to me. I think she only got away with it for so long because she's short and cute. Her playful behavior on a bigger breed like a holstein would be downright deathwish.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Cliff said:


> Please do not consider just sawing off the cow's horns like one poster suggested. In my opinion that is a cruel and inhumane thing to do. And I'm sorry, the comments about damaging udders and vulvas is just plain fear mongering. These things just do not commonly happen.



Fear mongering?! You can't have much experience with free stall herds, then if you think that way. Cows in free stall herds act just the way nature intended using their horns to get the best food, and to move others out of a preferred stalls, etc. I've seen quite a few quarters with bloody milk for a week from that kind of damage over 45 years of dairying.

I suppose burning horns off the young isn't done either? Or Barnes dehorners?

Do you ever ship your cows to market so they go in fear to the slaughter house? Think that's humane? Or is that "fear mongering", too? Happens with most cattle in the end.

I don't like causing pain to an animal, but I'll do it short term to make the life better for all of the cows in the herd.


----------

